# Cuff convert here is why



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I used to use crystal thread to
Tie bands to pouches, worked great, never had slip 
BUT
Bands would develope tear just in front of tie,
I built double clamp to try to get equal tensions and tag lengths, must say got good and fast.
Cuffs last SO much longer AND
One can simply redo to get tags equal and cuffs just touching pouch seeing mark on band.
Finally found a use for tubes as will never test shoot them again, they suck compaired to bands.
Using 2040 for 12 mm ammo bands and some thinner od but thicker walled black tubes shipped with elcheapo China frame for 10 and 8 mm ammo
bands.
I cut 1 cm long, insert neadle nose plyers until ends appear.
Open and place over wood block to hold tube cuff open.
Open enough so pouch goes thru easy.
Insert band thru hole , use ball point mark for reference 1 cm
from end, and pull cuff over one fold for ott and double for ttf.
Have strong feeling my crystal string will be used for some other projects.
Again grace of this forum and the kind guys who share ideas my bands will live MUCH longer!!
Will add, 
As much as I love,d Rays super sure pouches finding pit pouches much faster to load and center perfect every time.
But will still use Rays UL pig pouch as just fun to feel ball so well and weighs a fraction of pit pouch.
ukj


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

or use waxed linen thread and tie a constrictor in 5 seconds


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I like the small pit pouches for 1/4" to 6mm ammo because it's hard to hold right with such small ammo, but I use Rayshots for the most fun with 8mm & up ammo, & up to 40mm rocks which fills his rockchucker pouches.
I've used cuffs but for speed bands I still use the crystal string. It does cut sometimes but that light weight makes for a fast band when trying to break your own speed records 🤠


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've used cuffs but for speed bands I still use the crystal string. It does cut sometimes but that light weight makes for a fast band when trying to break your own speed records


2 centimeters 2040 tube weighs 0.3 grams, almost the same weighs a bag made of microfiber. Substantial weighting in comparison with a crystal string.
Nevertheless, this method of installation has the right to life, I myself use it from time to time, mainly for hunting groups.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I myself have yet to try the cuff with flat bands. I use the flat Crystal tape and keep it flat there's no biting into the band. I haven't had any issue with cutting and they last a very long time. I accidentally bought some Crystal string and have yet to give it a try but will probably try the cuffs just to see how I like them.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

From a simple mechanical point
of view it seems to make sense to
distribute the attachment load with a flexable friction fixation one would think.
ukj


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Sounds like a nice clean pouch attachment.
Sometimes I use a nice soft cotton string with a couple of constrictor knots.
Very fast and pretty sure it is light. 
The soft cotton seems to be easy on the bands too.
Not to disagree with you though. Your method sounds very nice.
Thanks for the post!
tx, Ed


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

"Finally found a use for tubes as will never test shoot them again, they suck compaired to bands."

Dems is fightin' words! 😛


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> "Finally found a use for tubes as will never test shoot them again, they suck compaired to bands."
> 
> Dems is fightin' words! 😛


Believe me I really wanted to
do the full slingdhot experience and knowing many use tubes tried MANY different set ups, single ,looped ,twin
Loops 1842,2040 and thicker, thinner ones that came with frames.
Tried short, normal and long draw on different frames with different pouches., different ammo.
Try as I might simply never felt ok to me as oppposed to flat bands.
And sure different draw ratios, again just feels strange to me.
I spent a lot of time and a little cash exploring the tube style, been there done that, unless a radical tube change will stick to flat bands.
Any tubes used in competition videos anyone knows of?
If had close by sling friend he would be gifted meters of tube as I keep a lifetime supply for cuffs only.
Maybe I miss something, dont know what though as really tested, and bravo to anyone that can get looped tubes to accurately line up for aiming consistantly , I could not.
Tubes for cuffs,
ukj
If I have read and remembered ok, think Vince shoots tubes with great accuracy, wonder how he does it!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I do most of my pouches with no tools, jigs or other hardware. 
Cotton thread and a constrictor hitch are my friends.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Haha I was going to link KX4SAM’s most recent how-to cuff video but then noticed yours (ukj) was the first or second comment on there. 🙂
Alfred E.M. is also another shooter that prefers cuffs. I tried them when I first started because I was having slipping issues. Turns out it was due to lack of pre-stretch. At the time the cuffs didn’t work for me. Later I found out it was simply because I was using alcohol as lube and not letting it dry before drawing the bands. I came into slingshots super green. I’m only now ever so slightly less so haha. Glad you’re having success there!


----------

